# Lecture et Ecriture impossible sur ce disque



## chaussette (14 Mai 2008)

*Itune ne peut plus ni écrire ni lire l'Ipod Photo !*

J'ai tenté Restaurer (dans Itunes) sans succés.
Les mises à jour softwares sont apparement faîtes.

Dans Utilitaires de disque quand je tente Effacer il me dit : l'effacement a echoué, impossible de démonter le disque

Même rengaine pour la manip' Vérifier et Réparer

j'ai exploré l'aide du manuel sans succés
qui a une idée ?
merci


----------



## chaussette (24 Mai 2008)

Alors j'ai testé avec un autre cable pour éliminer ce problème et c'est pareil.

En fait j'ai toujours le même message : "certains élèments de la blibliothéque Itunes, y comprit "Gemini" n'ont pas été copié sur l'ipod car ils sont introuvables"

ça vous éclaire mieux ?`

et puis c'est quoi ce truc GEMINI ?

J'ai aussi fait un checkup/test hardware ds les menus en monochrome de l'ipod et apparement tout est bon...

à ne rien y comprendre


----------



## chaussette (25 Mai 2008)

J'ai eut l'idée de transférer la musique manuellement et là ça marche....strange...
ça serait un probléme avec Itunes alors?


----------

